# SnapDry� Semi-Gloss Door & Trim Paint SnapDry� Semi-Gloss Door & Trim Paint



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

*SnapDry™ Semi-Gloss Door & Trim Paint SnapDry™ Semi-Gloss Door & Trim Paint*

Anyone use this new paint from SW yet?

It supposedly dries in 1 hr and they say you can shut the door closed too. Sounds like Breakthrough with no blocking issues. Good thing is it comes in a semi-gloss instead of the usual Satin.

http://www.sherwin-williams.com/homeowners/products/catalog/snap-dry-semi-gloss-door-trim-paint/


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

I plan on using it in the next few weeks for an exterior door. I will revisit this thread and give my review then.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

AngieM said:


> I plan on using it in the next few weeks for an exterior door. I will revisit this thread and give my review then.


I'm looking forward to reading your review. It could be a real game changer! They've never heard of that product in Canada yet. Looks like most of the US painters haven't either.


----------



## KevinsICC (Jul 22, 2016)

I have used Snapdry. As with most new finishes it has a few issues, mostly in the drying time, and the colorant/ color stay when thinning the product. I don't know what most other painters do, but i tend to thin products like Solo or fast drying oil enamels, with appropriate solvent. I do this to open the product up and allow it more dry time since when things dry to fast they don't lie down well. 
I used SnapDry two days after the release and noticed two things like i said. one was the the product dried so fast out of my HVLP system that it left odd patterning on the door. so i cleaned the gun out and thinned the product down with a minor amount of water, usually looking for the consistancy for maple syrup. then reapplyed the product and had success. The homeowner had a small accident and scracthed the door pretty visibly so asked if i could fix. I had my foreman onsite sand and clean the panel and finish it with a fine nap roller (purdy fine finish). Good news was it covered up fine and rolled out great, he did tell me he noticed some strange discoloration but as it was the last thing he did that day did not have a chance to check it after it dried. It was definitley discolored the next day when i arrived. as i did not have the HVLP onsite i mixed the product completely and re-applied with roller and brush, again it flowed nicely and it covered well. It was discolored and not acceptable. So after accquiring a new quart from the S-W rep and my HVLP i fixed the door with alittle thinning, it looked great again. 
In all i would say the product is very fast dry, almost alittle to much for brush and roll application unless your under 50 degrees farenheight. when thinned it does not hold onto color well unless being sprayed. i talked to the rep about this and he said he would talk to the lab, see what they said was going on. he also mentioned that it was not ment to be thinned, i responded that it was patterning on spray and was worried it wouldn't apply by Brush/roll without thinning as well. 
i have used it alot recently with success with alittle thinning and spray, on deep base under 50 degrees it applys like a dream and flows out nice like i thought. would love to hear how others are using it.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

What latex paint doesn't dry in an hour? I get that it blocks well...but there are multiple products that do that. Why change to a fast dry product? They all dry fast.

This is one of thise gimmicky things Home Depot came up with so SW followed suit.


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

epretot said:


> What latex paint doesn't dry in an hour? I get that it blocks well...but there are multiple products that do that. Why change to a fast dry product? They all dry fast.
> 
> This is one of thise gimmicky things Home Depot came up with so SW followed suit.




My rep was trying to push it on me a few months back--really haven't had the urge to try it yet. Is it a product marketed mostly to DIYers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm not really getting it either. I could use breakthrough or SW Multi surface and it'll be dry in an hour or less. Even the name seems kinda diyer. I wonder how much it is, I get MSA for $30 doubt it's any cheaper than that.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

KevinsICC said:


> I have used Snapdry. As with most new finishes it has a few issues, mostly in the drying time, and the colorant/ color stay when thinning the product. I don't know what most other painters do, but i tend to thin products like Solo or fast drying oil enamels, with appropriate solvent. I do this to open the product up and allow it more dry time since when things dry to fast they don't lie down well.
> I used SnapDry two days after the release and noticed two things like i said. one was the the product dried so fast out of my HVLP system that it left odd patterning on the door. so i cleaned the gun out and thinned the product down with a minor amount of water, usually looking for the consistancy for maple syrup. then reapplyed the product and had success. The homeowner had a small accident and scracthed the door pretty visibly so asked if i could fix. I had my foreman onsite sand and clean the panel and finish it with a fine nap roller (purdy fine finish). Good news was it covered up fine and rolled out great, he did tell me he noticed some strange discoloration but as it was the last thing he did that day did not have a chance to check it after it dried. It was definitley discolored the next day when i arrived. as i did not have the HVLP onsite i mixed the product completely and re-applied with roller and brush, again it flowed nicely and it covered well. It was discolored and not acceptable. So after accquiring a new quart from the S-W rep and my HVLP i fixed the door with alittle thinning, it looked great again.
> In all i would say the product is very fast dry, almost alittle to much for brush and roll application unless your under 50 degrees farenheight. when thinned it does not hold onto color well unless being sprayed. i talked to the rep about this and he said he would talk to the lab, see what they said was going on. he also mentioned that it was not ment to be thinned, i responded that it was patterning on spray and was worried it wouldn't apply by Brush/roll without thinning as well.
> i have used it alot recently with success with alittle thinning and spray, on deep base under 50 degrees it applys like a dream and flows out nice like i thought. would love to hear how others are using it.


With all due respect you shouldn't be spraying acrylic paints with a HVLP. You have to thin too much and it comes out too hot. I assume that you are using a turbine and I've never liked them for latex paints. I had one for 10 years and could never get a fine finish from an acrylic,especially to a large surface like a door.

Thinning down a water based coating too much can ruin it. At most you should thin a product 5-10%. I remember having to thin water based paints up to 40% for my HVLP just so it would atomize and lay down properly. Ridiculous. That might be different today with Titan's 6 stage, but the air is still HOT coming out of a turbine. That is a recipe for disaster with a fast drying acrylic.

To the other poster,yes all acrylic paints dry in an hour but this paint is rock hard (supposedly) and won't stick in an hour. You can hang the door and close it in 60 minutes which is unheard of with acrylic paints. It can be tricky handling a door (after an hour) that has been sprayed flat on a saw horse. Fumbling to hang a freshly painted door in which the hinges won't line up(on the first,2nd,3rd,4th,5th,6th 7th... attempt) can ruin a finish. There are some lousy carpenters out there! And front steel doors are heavy!

There are still fast drying xylene based topcoats available but who likes to work with them? We are talking about exterior coatings.

As far as using Breakthrough instead of this, I won't spend $85/gallon for BT (especially for a GD door) and it doesn't come in semi-gloss,which 90% of my customers prefer.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Painting a door with one hour left in the day is horrible project management. 

Furthermore, one can just pull the weather strips.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

epretot said:


> Painting a door with one hour left in the day is horrible project management.
> 
> Furthermore, one can just pull the weather strips.


Nice strawman. These silly digs are not effective communication. Painters.

Sometimes chit happens like rain or a door is scratched late in the day and needs a quick re-coat. it's not always possible to spray a front door while it is on it's hinges. You have to be very careful with occupied houses when spraying and often times some hardware has to come off the door prior to painting.

The point being, it is difficult for one man to handle a freshly painted, heavy steel exterior door and not mess it up. I recently had a door that was painted and I had 1 minute to take it off the saw horse and hang it before a torrential downpour. Lucky for me,the door had been drying for 8 hours. Imagine if it was sprayed an hour before with a typical acrylic?

RE: Weather stripping. Not always possible to remove when the carpenters staple it into place. Sometimes, in the older houses, you get the weather stripping type that is fastened with screws and they are either stripped or filled in with paint. They are often impossible to remove unless you want to spend an hour on it and replace it which is hard to find.

If you want to argue against the merits of a semi-gloss exterior paint that can be hung in 1 HR without blocking then go for it sport. I'm posting in here to help others and don't need the aggravation.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Mr Smith said:


> Nice strawman. These silly digs are not effective communication. Painters.
> 
> Sometimes chit happens like rain or a door is scratched late in the day and needs a quick re-coat. it's not always possible to spray a front door while it is on it's hinges. You have to be very careful with occupied houses when spraying and often times some hardware has to come off the door prior to painting.
> 
> ...


You're right. The only way to paint a door is by spraying it on saw horses with snap dry 1 hour before quitting time.

My apologies.


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

Mr. Smith (or maybe Mr. Sherwin or Mr. Williams?), I appreciate announcements, updates and the corresponding feedback on new products. I've recently tried and now enjoy using 2 or 3 newer SW products and will continue to do so when the need arises. I also appreciate your passionate explanation (and been there done that swagger) on how and where to use Snapdry (sorry, don't know how or why to type the trademark?). Only time will tell if this particular product will stand the test of time--especially with professionals who feel they know best how to paint a door. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

Painting is more of an art then science IMO. There are so many variables to consider in every different situation, it's impossible to know it all. 
So, let's stop being know- it -alls. I appreciate everyone's perspective and experiences. And even more so, that you're willing to share them. 
I'm thinking back to a post I asked earlier about how those of you who use hvlps measure viscosity. I got a reply with an insult asking me how I could consider myself a painter and not know that. Really? I thought that's what this forum was for. To help each other better ourselves in our field.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm finding it harder and harder to wade through the insults and jabs to pick out good solid information I can take back to work and use.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

AngieM said:


> I'm finding it harder and harder to wade through the insults and jabs to pick out good solid information I can take back to work and use.


There are people on here who are extremely helpful and who never insult others. All the moderators, and without dropping any names, some who have been here for many years. 

I don't appreciate the insults either, but I'm accustomed to reading most of the posts and take the bad with the good.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

I Have used it several times on rentals, beaters, blow and go, home owners that are on a tight schedule who don't want to leave their home while I'm there. It does dry fast. I haven't brushed it as I usually spray it with a 4-11 through my Proshot2. I can shut the door after 45 to 60 min. with no blocking when I have come back to check.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

AngieM said:


> I'm finding it harder and harder to wade through the insults and jabs to pick out good solid information I can take back to work and use.


Hang around awhile, you'll get used to it.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I have gone through 3 quarts of Snap Dry semi gloss white (with a 1/64 shot of black added to each quart). I have been painting doors, baseboard, and door trim (interior) which were painted previously a white semi gloss (not sure which paint was originally used but it wasn't oil).

I think I have painted nine doors and their corresponding trim, and quite a bit of baseboard, so I think I can say I know how this paint "applies." 

First of all, everything I'm putting another coat over was originally done by brush, as brush marks are visible. After wiping everything down with a deglosser (some sanding, not much), then wet ragging, I have been brushing everything.

The first thing that became apparent with Snap Dry is the small window of open time. You cannot go back into an area you applied paint to after a minute or so or you will get roping. So, if brushing, you have to have a sound system/technique to keep a wet edge. These doors are all recessed, so I found that painting the recessed areas and their inner panels first to be wise. Wiping off any stray paint that gets on the outer panels is mandatory, or I would get flashing when I painted over the stray paint. Then I paint the horizontal panels, again wiping off any paint that gets on verticals. Lastly, I paint the verticals, taking care not to get any paint onto previously painted areas.

I sort of enjoy having to work fast and needing to be really particular about applying as uniform an amount of paint as possible, while paying close attention to brush strokes. A little bit of this paint goes a long way, but again, I have to be really attentive to the process due to the fast drying time. 

By the way, I painted a six foot length of base and one door side to get the customer's approval before continuing, and she was happy. I have not used Snap Dry on an unpainted substrate, and I am curious how that will go. It doesn't level as well as ProClassic (water based), but it also doesn't sag nearly as much, so I like the trade off.

I tried rolling one door to speed up things (3/16'' mohair from SW, which is recommended on the PDS). I thought the sleeve left too much of an orange peel stipple so I tipped off each section with my brush.
I think it dries faster than one hour. Baseboards and door trim painted "easy" compared to the doors...plenty of time due to their narrow size.

By the way, this house is "dark" in that, even with lights on, I have to use a work light and point it at what I'm painting, and going over white with white...well, this is probably not the best place to try out this product. I'm stubborn, however.

I have to paint the exterior of a new set of french doors in black semi-gloss, and I think I'm going to give Snap Dry a shot on those as well. They are not made of wood, but a type of plastic or fiber glass. Injection molded according to the website. Anyway, I had to gel stain the interior of the french doors, and that was a pain that probably deserves its own thread. The exterior gets direct sun nearly all day, so I'm a bit apprehensive about the Snap Dry not giving me adequate time. I will find out when the weather permits. It has rained by noon every day at this house, and of course the last few days have been filled with rain due to Hurricane Hermine.

I'll just close with the thought that there are easier trim paints to use than Snap Dry (I would not refer to it as user friendly except over base/trim), but if you want fast drying paint and don't mind the "hassle" of working meticulously and rapidly, it does as advertised.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

Any pictures you'd care to share?


----------



## DJohnston (Sep 3, 2016)

I have used snap dry on a solid metal door you have to be a quick painter for this product to work. I prefer Pro Industrial O Voc acrylic or porch and floor enamel from SW for doors.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

DJohnston said:


> I have used snap dry on a solid metal door you have to be a quick painter for this product to work. I prefer Pro Industrial O Voc acrylic or porch and floor enamel from SW for doors.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> for real?


----------



## DJohnston (Sep 3, 2016)

Yes a quart of porch and floor enamel is a great product for front doors I started using it a couple years ago and have come to find a lot of other painters who also use this product for exterior doors. 

The reason it's great for doors it does not scratch easily.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Mr Smith said:


> With all due respect you shouldn't be spraying acrylic paints with a HVLP. You have to thin too much and it comes out too hot. I assume that you are using a turbine and I've never liked them for latex paints. I had one for 10 years and could never get a fine finish from an acrylic,especially to a large surface like a door.
> 
> Thinning down a water based coating too much can ruin it. At most you should thin a product 5-10%. I remember having to thin water based paints up to 40% for my HVLP just so it would atomize and lay down properly. Ridiculous. That might be different today with Titan's 6 stage, but the air is still HOT coming out of a turbine. That is a recipe for disaster with a fast drying acrylic.
> 
> ...


It is not the only product that dries rock hard in an hour. They are actually playing catch-up with California and a couple of other regional manufacturers with this one. Cali Ultraplate cures hard in an hour and has 90% of it's fully cured hardness in less then two hours. It's been around for years and is cheaper then Snapdry. It's all marketing in reality.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Idk. Snapdry sounds like a pita to me. I'm going to get some this weekend to give it a good benchmark test if anyone is interested. I doubt it though. But at least i'll have samples and experience with it for my paying customers.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

There is an interesting statement on the Snapdry data sheet i'd like to point out. It's interesting in that it is a clear cut way to weasel out of any "paint and primer in one" BS.
"Recognize that any surface preparation short of total removal of the old coating may compromise the service length of the system". Whaaaaat? That's a new one. They are flat out saying that if there is any failure of the substrate they have no responsibility for any failures. That's actually good thinking on their part. I'm kind of surprised to see them make a statement such as this that most other paint companies shy away from. So If you've managed to read this comment this far without popping an SW loving vein or something, props to SW for doing something that I somewhat agree with. That statement addresses an issue that all professional painters are well aware of that the average consumer isn't. Unfortunately with the current state of paint marketing in general, they have to bury it on a spec sheet that almost no one will every see! If they were to put this on their labels, the average consumer wouldn't buy their paint because they are saying something that runs counter to all of the Behr marketing!


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

AngieM said:


> Any pictures you'd care to share?


I recently took some pictures of the french doors that I painted with snap dry (black semi gloss). I primed everything first with SW extreme bonding primer, then two coats of snap dry on doors, and three on the muntins...they did not like "accepting" paint, neither the primer nor the snap dry...but I persevered. By the way, I did everything without removing the doors, weather stripping, or hardware, and I brushed or mini-rollered and then tipped off.

Here are a couple of "before" pictures of the doors to give you an idea of what I had to cover. You can see my gel stain sample above the one door (I had to gel stain the interior side).

This was my first test with gel stain. It had to be brushed, as ragging took off too much. The real problem for me was staining the areas above and below the glass panes. All the grain is vertical, and I could not get a uniform color in these areas by brushing vertically...darker splotches collected in the middle of these narrow areas. I ended up creating "panels" by using yellow frog tape where the sides of the doors meet the areas above and below the panes, and brushing these against the grain, which I hated to do, but it did look much better with this technique. Not perfect, but much better, and pleasing to the customer.

I know the interior pictures aren't the best. This house gets little natural light.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey Semipro John, 

Good lookin work! Keep it up.

As for the gel stain some brands are better than others. Avoid minwax it's a pain to work with for that particular function. Instead try the Varathane line. Good flow and open time.

If you really want to get it good, use some high quality wiping stain. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

PACman said:


> Idk. Snapdry sounds like a pita to me. I'm going to get some this weekend to give it a good benchmark test if anyone is interested. I doubt it though. But at least i'll have samples and experience with it for my paying customers.


Got any results?

Just curious.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Just tossing it out there. 

We like to use Solo on our doors/trim. Levels good and has decent blocking. Dried out pretty fast. Never had a sticking issue at end of day or what have you. Snapdry sounds like a marketing play. Even told them (sherwin) about it, kind of brushed it off lol.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I finally got to use the snap-dry on a front door, two panel wood grain look. It seems more like a acrylic/alkyd than a pure acrylic like Solo. I also used some Solo the same day and it sucked, it was a deep base, and I have used a lot of Solo over the years. Solo was very thick and dried way too quick. I was in the shade, but the snap-dry laid out very nice. First coat looked iffy on all the brushed areas, but second coat hide was fine.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Just used this product on the outside of two wood doors both of which consisted of large glass panels with only about twelve inches of wood around perimeter. They had previously been stained and were in rough shape from UV damage. Prepped them and primed with SW's exterior oil based primer then applied the SD with brush and micro-fiber weinie roller. Weather was overcast and on the cooler side. End result was as good as anything else in this situation - but I was able to work pretty fast. Doing an entire regular door this way, with this product, or in warmer conditions, might be another story.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

woodcoyote said:


> Hey Semipro John,
> 
> Good lookin work! Keep it up.
> 
> ...


Thanks, and yes, I used Minwax. It was a pain. Very little open time. Can you use wiping stain on plastic or fiber glass? I'm a novice when it comes to staining. I tried ragging some of the gel stain on, and almost none of it stayed on the door. I figured this happened due to the material the doors are made out of, so I used a natural bristle purdy.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

Finally got to use the new snapdry. I did notice how much faster it dries. I can't comment on how fast it cures though. 

The hide wasn't the greatest but that could be because of my 310 fine finish tip choice. If I did it again I'd choose a bigger orafice. I noticed how the fast the spray dried in the air, like dry fall. Which is fantastic since I was spraying in the same garage with a BMW. 

I had a challenge with this 8 ft door figuring out how to prop it since it's too tall to lean and turn while wet. This set up worked great. I ended up doing 3 coats letting it cure overnight and hung it this morning.









Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

AngieM said:


> Finally got to use the new snapdry. I did notice how much faster it dries. I can't comment on how fast it cures though.
> 
> The hide wasn't the greatest but that could be because of my 310 fine finish tip choice. If I did it again I'd choose a bigger orafice. I noticed how the fast the spray dried in the air, like dry fall. Which is fantastic since I was spraying in the same garage with a BMW.
> 
> ...


basket ball player?


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

No, actually. They are both fairly short. This is a 2 million home so everything is larger, bigger, upgraded. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

That is one big a55 garage!


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

It's a big a55 house. I'm glad I don't own it. So much maintenance it's unreal. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

To me it just seems as if they created Snapdry to solve a problem that was a result of their other products being subpar. Kind of like trying to fix something without making is seem like anything was wrong in the first place. SW always had a problem with blocking on a lot of their paints when i was working for them.

In other words just another marketing twist to hide a shortcoming they had.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

AngieM said:


> It's a big a55 house. I'm glad I don't own it. So much maintenance it's unreal.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


No doubt. But I suppose if you've got the money and hire maintenance people it becomes less of an issue. I'm hoping to pick up a nice big job in January for a couple selling this massive house that their mother used to live in. She's in her 80's and tiny. I have no idea how she was even getting around in this place. Loft bedrooms with steep stairs, etc. Basement suite is bigger than my entire house!

There's no way she was doing any of the maintenance on this place.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

For many people that own $2 - $25+ million homes they understand that deferring maintenance will only cost them more in the long run. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

PACman said:


> To me it just seems as if they created Snapdry to solve a problem that was a result of their other products being subpar. Kind of like trying to fix something without making is seem like anything was wrong in the first place. SW always had a problem with blocking on a lot of their paints when i was working for them.
> 
> In other words just another marketing twist to hide a shortcoming they had.




Do you wake up every morning to bash sw? I read your posts once or twice a week when I have time to browse pt and that's all you do. They must have burned you real bad in the past for you to have such a vendetta. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEK Painting inc. (Dec 31, 2016)

I didnt care for the snap dry ! I used 1 time (semi gloss) on metal door . I brush most doors on repaints ! Tried this on the front door , color black ! It dried real fast left some brush marks (Laid it all on in 10 mins or less) and then re-coated door about 4 hours later . I still had to go over the door with a mini roller and was able to make it look great (had to reduce paint a little) ! But I will stick with using SW resilience on my ext. doors , as I never have a problem with that paint ! I would imagine it may be fine if the doors have some grain to them , it may not be as bad !


----------



## DEK Painting inc. (Dec 31, 2016)

This is the door I painted with the snap dry


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Great paint job, lousy welcome mat.


----------



## DEK Painting inc. (Dec 31, 2016)

Gymschu said:


> Great paint job, lousy welcome mat.


 Thank you and I agree on the mat lol ! I made sure I wiped my feet real good !!


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

not easy to make that door look good in black semi but it does. what kind of mini roller sleeve did you use


----------



## DEK Painting inc. (Dec 31, 2016)

Thank you Vylum ! It was a SW brand , 4" velour type, barely any knapp at all and blue color . It was not the sponge type !


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

jr.sr. painting said:


> Do you wake up every morning to bash sw? I read your posts once or twice a week when I have time to browse pt and that's all you do. They must have burned you real bad in the past for you to have such a vendetta.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just saw this. You think THIS was bashing? This was pretty honest as far as I was concerned. Some of the results pretty much prove this. They created a product to address some short comings they had in their other products. That's pretty much how new products get developed. And like I said, this product is proving to a degree that they are trying to play catch-up with some other lesser known products on the market.

Bashing would be "this product sucks and they have their heads up there a55es" or "they're just trying to rip people off with a slightly improved but grossly over priced product like they always do."

Which i may be thinking but I am trying to refrain from posting. (DANGIT!)

and for a rolled door in that dark of a color it looks like it worked pretty well.


----------

